

Mike Arrington's celebsession - satyajit

Those who saw Penn &#38; Teller @ TC50, don't you think that was a waste of stage time which could have been given to a much deserving startup (I can name at least 10 of them from the DemoPit)?
======
noodle
would you not say the same thing for google, aol, facebook, etc.? all well
established companies that don't need the stage time at tc50.

i think the point of giving stage time to big players and famous people is at
least a reasonably smart idea that lifts the overall media coverage level of
the entire event, benefiting all companies that present or are in the pit.

